# A Covenanter Wedding



## RamistThomist (Sep 3, 2007)

There is a painting of covenanters assembling for a wedding. In front of the groom on the ground is a claymore and a rifle. In the background you see Republican--er, English troops riding to arrest these wedding-ers. I can't find the painting, if any knows the name of it.


----------



## jfschultz (Sep 3, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> There is a painting of covenanters assembling for a wedding. In front of the groom on the ground is a claymore and a rifle. In the background you see Republican--er, English troops riding to arrest these wedding-ers. I can't find the painting, if any knows the name of it.



It is The Covenanters Marriage painted by Alex Johnston. There is an engraving of this by E. Lightfoot. The engraving has a notation "The Picture in Possesion of the Publisher."


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 4, 2007)

jfschultz said:


> Spear Dane said:
> 
> 
> > There is a painting of covenanters assembling for a wedding. In front of the groom on the ground is a claymore and a rifle. In the background you see Republican--er, English troops riding to arrest these wedding-ers. I can't find the painting, if any knows the name of it.
> ...



 The original is, I think, hanging in the St Mungo Museum of Religious Life and Art in Glasgow, Scotland. An engraving happens to be available for sale on Ebay currently.


----------



## jfschultz (Sep 4, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> jfschultz said:
> 
> 
> > Spear Dane said:
> ...



Someone picked it up on the $24 buy now link. My wife searched for years to find it and probably paid more for it.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 7, 2007)

jfschultz said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > jfschultz said:
> ...



I didn't pick up that copy but found another copy on Ebay for $15.00. It came in the mail two days ago and we are very pleased. Great picture.


----------

